

Ask HN: Is there a start-up detox? - WhenToGiveUP

This is a throw away account, as I have no intentions of mentioning my start-up.  I think I am addicted or way too emotionally attached to my start-up to truly realize I need to stop and move on with life &#38; a new project; stop dreaming that something amazing is going to happen after 4 years.<p>I have tried many times to move on, but I always see something that I think is telling me I should continue.  It's never growth in traffic or user base (it's a consumer social product).<p>Overall the concept we created was a unique one and now after four years we are seeing a handful of developers and companies spend their time &#38; money executing on the concept, even trying to use our IP.  Yet none of the handful that have copied our concept have seen success.<p>I keep thinking well if others are copying us it has to be worth something and I should continue.  I do continue working, but we do not see any growth, as neither do our competitors.<p>So I ask how did you finally stop working on your start-up and just move on? Did you try and sell it on Ebay or Flippa and or just completely delete it off the web?
======
JonathanWCurd
Startup detox = 9 to 5 at some large corporation.

Not sure it helps with what amounts to an inability to move from your idea on
to greener / greater pastures.

Maybe set one last goal to try and achieve and if you can't reach it make it a
priority to let go and move on.

~~~
WhenToGiveUP
Yeah i have had two jobs so far in the past 20 months. Hard keeping a job when
I think i should be doing start-up and oh other people and companies are
spending resources on it I shouldnt have to be working this 9 to 5 job. As
well I think the pot of gold(success) is around the corner. Note I was never
in it for the money, but now after 4 years Im looking to break even and or
make a profit.

------
olivercameron
It's a really tough thing to gauge, when to stop. It seems that a lot of a
startups success isn't necessarily all about the product (although it
certainly helps, a lot), but the timing. Perhaps your startup is ahead of it's
time?

Fundamentally, when to stop depends entirely on the depth of your wallet and
the level of your determination.

